# I... think... that... the... server...



## Heretic Apostate (Nov 29, 2003)

is... having... some... difficulties...

What happened?  It isn't supposed to be this slow.  After all, it's not during normal working hours, when everyone is reading the boards...


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Nov 29, 2003)

Okay, it's doing it again...

What the heck is going on?  It's not like it's the middle of a workday, it's 10PM for chrissakes!


----------



## las (Nov 29, 2003)

Its slow all the time for me now. For a little while I couled even get to the main site now its all going real slow it some times takes five minuts to get from screen to screen.


----------



## Krug (Nov 30, 2003)

Yeap terribly slow for me too.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 30, 2003)

It's slowed down for me, too.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 30, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> It's slowed down for me, too.




From what I gather there is a program on the server running a bad database program that is competing with MySQL for processor time.  The two are creating a backlog so the machine gets slower, s l o w e r, s.. l.. o.. w.. e.. r.., CRASH, reboot, repeat.

We need to find out what it is and hope it isn't a virus.


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Nov 30, 2003)

I thought, given our size, we had our own server?


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 30, 2003)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> I thought, given our size, we had our own server?




We do - But we have multiple site sections.  There are 4 active databases - topsites, news, boards and reviews.  There have been others in the past.

Anyway, with all those sections, tracking a glitch down won't be easy.


----------



## Mistwell (Nov 30, 2003)

Site is still super slow for me, and has been all day.  It's 3am on the west coast here, so I cannot imagine there is massive traffic.

I do notice that the menu-bar attop seems to load oddly.  It freezes, and then suddenly pops into existence all at once.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 30, 2003)

The board's goin at a crawl for me too.

I've noticed the popping-up thing, but I think that's just because it's loaded in its entirety before it's shown on the page, instead of as it's parsed, as with html/php.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 30, 2003)

*going darn slow for me too*

i was worried it was my compy and juno. errgggg. slowwwww..........


----------



## Dagger75 (Dec 1, 2003)

I can't even go here from home anymore.  I have to be at work to surf EN-World.


----------



## dcollins (Dec 1, 2003)

The slowdown you guys are describing sounds just like the problem my older computer has with the new "styles" that were activated this weekend. (Mentioned here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=70490 ).

For me, when I set the User CP option to "ENWorld Classic Style", then the  minutes-long slowdown immediately clears up.


----------



## Scorpio (Dec 1, 2003)

Yep-Thanks!-changing the CP setting made a huge difference here too. The new stuff looks good, but until it can load faster....


----------



## Scorpio (Dec 1, 2003)

Well, no, it doesn't make much difference. I have DSL and EnWorld loads like I have a 14K Baud modem...it's disappointing, after everything that went on last month, I figured this would have been fixed by now.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 1, 2003)

Scorpio said:
			
		

> Well, no, it doesn't make much difference. I have DSL and EnWorld loads like I have a 14K Baud modem...it's disappointing, after everything that went on last month, I figured this would have been fixed by now.




We're looking folks...  Hang in there.


----------



## tetsujin28 (Dec 2, 2003)

I've got the same problem. Also, the 'classic' style ends up with me writing black text on a black background while typing up my post, though it views like the old way when I read posts. Weird.


----------

